# Help IDing Bike..poss old mtn or BMX cruiser



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

I've been trying for a couple years to find out who made this frame, but haven't had any luck.

This is how I found it...set up like a mtb.

Any info appreciated...Thanks.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

It looks like a Klein with those slicks on there................

That bike is so cool.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Love those hubs. Is that a Brooks saddle?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

That's fantastic. Have you tried OS BMX? Is it a Laguna?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Interesting to say the least. Brooks saddle KKT pedals, the twin top tubes reminds me of the old Torker BMX bikes.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

mainlyfats said:


> That's fantastic. Have you tried OS BMX? Is it a Laguna?


Man that looks familiar. OS BMX guys would know for sure.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes, Brooks saddle. Araya rims laced to Sturmey Archer drum hubs.

Have tried the various vintage BMX forums, but never able to figure out who made it. 

Not a Laguna, Champion, Torker, etc.

Even asked Mert Lawwill since it has some similarities to his work, but he says "no."


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I like that time frame. Too new to be a Klunker, Too much on it to to be a cruiser (although more than likely this is where it started its life), Too old to be a mass produced Mtn. bike. If you were fortunate enough to live in N. Cal and could afford to drop some serious cash you could buy a sweet new ride. If not, you took what you could afford and expanded on the established klunker theme. I think about some of the riders here who were getting into it back then and am impressed with their one off approach. PLSD just posted a way cool ride he put together (and still has), I have read about Lazyracer making the transition from this era to his first official Mtn bike. I just assume that sure there were Mtn bikes available commercially before 83, but in reality how many kids just out of high school could afford to give Charlie a call and order one up. I am the right age for this era (HS class of 81), and would like to have been part of it, but didn't really discover Mtn bikes until the beginning of the mass produced era.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

what size are the wheels? that frame looks similar to a few univega road bikes i've seen.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

bucksaw87 said:


> what size are the wheels? that frame looks similar to a few univega road bikes i've seen.


26 inch wheels.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I love that bike, too several have been posted over the years and no-one knows what it is. For sure a bmx cruiser design, or beach cruiser design. Looks like they went for the MTB cross over build. the second time I have seen one with drum brakes though...I wonder if its from the UK..


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

check out the split top-tube on this univega. i do know they made 26" road bikes back in the day. is it at all possible that this bike was originally a road bike, but jerry-rigged and converted to an MTB/BMX cruiser?


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

*Not mine, but others I've found on the web:*

Not mine, but others I've found on the web:


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

noway that was a roadbike. Not a univega either. Too nice.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

bucksaw87 said:


> check out the split top-tube on this univega. i do know they made 26" road bikes back in the day. is it at all possible that this bike was originally a road bike, but jerry-rigged and converted to an MTB/BMX cruiser?


don't think so. I more inclined to this was a limited run out of CA.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

Williwoods said:


> noway that was a roadbike. Not a univega either. Too nice.


Agreed!!


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

with all the examples out there, you would think someone would know. I have seen several examples but not the ones you just posted.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

Williwoods said:


> with all the examples out there, you would think someone would know. I have seen several examples but not the one you just posted.


That's what I thought, too. But all the ones I've seen don't ever have stickers. Except for the Merckx, and I don't think it's one of those.

My does have a 4-digit serial #, but that's it.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you tried some of the vintage BMX forums?

Looks cool... probably valuable if you could figure out the make.

-Schmitty-

ps, ask this guy:

http://www.26bmx.com/


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

nobody at the vintage bmx forums seems to know, they have been posted several times, with no leads.

Will


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

Williwoods said:


> nobody at the vintage bmx forums seems to know, they have been posted several times, with no leads.
> 
> Will


yep, tried em all. every once in a while I roll it out again for new users.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

oldschoolcolo said:


> yep, tried em all. every once in a while I roll it out again for new users.


OK - then here's my take: It's a loop tail Torker. Built for staff/friends/factory riders only.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

mainlyfats said:


> OK - then here's my take: It's a loop tail Torker. Built for staff/friends/factory riders only.


that'd be cool if true! :thumbsup:


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

It's not though. 

My best guess was it was a Worthington but people that know him say it's not one of his designs. Not a Lawwill either. I heard that Mert confirmed it was not one of his. The bike remains a mystery.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

its like a torker and champion had kids and then grew a looptail as a birth defect.

Ilove that bike lemme know if you ever let her go.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

bucksaw87 said:


> check out the split top-tube on this univega.


That's known as a Mixte frame. It was an attempt at a unisex design, offering greater standover, etc. Many boom bikes were of this design, as well as this one of mine, done by Rivendell. It doesn't look like this anymore though, thankfully 

I'm guessing the 26" roadies you refer to are the 26x1 3/8 variety, not really related to any of the bikes in question really, but more of a variant of the bike boom bikes of the 70's and early 80's. The Rivendell is a 650B, which just serves to further confuse the tire size discussion...

Apologies for the hijack


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

bmxcollector said:


> It's not though.


Didn't think so. Just thought I'd hoist it up the flagpole... Maybe Sal of Sal's Customs might know?


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Post it on Ebay... folks always find out makes/models of things that way. Then yank the auction or whatever.

-Schmitty-


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

well, since the paint was trashed, it's now getting some new paint for a rebuild.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Same color?


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

Aemmer said:


> Same color?


gloss black!


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

My vote is a The Bicycle Group Humuhumunukunukuapua'a.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

any new ideas


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

It's a real piece of MTB history all right, and I am pretty sure that is a Cook Brothers frame circa '80 or maybe '79. The frame had issues by having the welds come loose at the top. I have put a few of those bikes together during its time. Very strange ride because it would plow when steering so it was not a good design for riding off road. Funny seeing the one with the Eddy sticker, very funny. Keep the forks and put it on the Excesior that showed up on the doorstep of the other posting I saw! He needs new forks for that project.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

hiawatharider said:


> It's a real piece of MTB history all right, and I am pretty sure that is a Cook Brothers frame circa '80 or maybe '79. The frame had issues by having the welds come loose at the top. I have put a few of those bikes together during its time. Very strange ride because it would plow when steering so it was not a good design for riding off road. Funny seeing the one with the Eddy sticker, very funny. Keep the forks and put it on the Excesior that showed up on the doorstep of the other posting I saw! He needs new forks for that project.


not a cooks.


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

This was early production. I am pretty sure, really. The dead give away is the seatpost clamp. Murray (cheap brand) came out with a similar design later and was very, very heavy. This one has an aluminum clamp, Murray's had a cheapo pressed steel clamp. The seatpost is BMX diameter sizing and there is a cooks bb conversion for the standard aluminum cranks. The fork is not straight like a cooks from that time, so it may be a replacement. But there is another photo that looks all original and with the squarish chrome decals they used for both BMX and mountain (same on the forks). They wisely quit the design and went to a single top tube. They weren't too heavy though since it was a chromoly tube design. Had the Cook welds too, and it is the only bike like the Pro-cruiser that I can think of from '79 that was TIG welded steel. They also at that time offered a 'classic frame' which wasn't that bad, but was a bit laid back, but good for downhill. Probably very few made.

But that is just my thought...


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

hiawatharider said:


> This was early production. I am pretty sure, really. The dead give away is the seatpost clamp. Murray (cheap brand) came out with a similar design later and was very, very heavy. This one has an aluminum clamp, Murray's had a cheapo pressed steel clamp. The seatpost is BMX diameter sizing and there is a cooks bb conversion for the standard aluminum cranks. The fork is not straight like a cooks from that time, so it may be a replacement. But there is another photo that looks all original and with the squarish chrome decals they used for both BMX and mountain (same on the forks). They wisely quit the design and went to a single top tube. They weren't too heavy though since it was a chromoly tube design. Had the Cook welds too, and it is the only bike like the Pro-cruiser that I can think of from '79 that was TIG welded steel. They also at that time offered a 'classic frame' which wasn't that bad, but was a bit laid back, but good for downhill. Probably very few made.
> 
> But that is just my thought...


would love to see some pics if you have them.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

definitely not Cooks Bros. Even talked to the owner.

I do agree that there were very few made, though.


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

Ahh, the brain cells are going. I'll stay out of this from here on but I know I have put these bikes together and ridden them. I just can't recall. Maybe an old Redline? That company put out some strange designs too, and the shop I worked at during that time sold Redline products. FMF, Redline, and the Mongoose company were all just looking at the ATB market with experimental designs. They were mostly BMX producers (chunkrats as we used to call them).


----------



## To be named later (Jul 22, 2010)

Old skool, I like.

BTW where did you get that bike stand?


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

hiawatharider said:


> Ahh, the brain cells are going. I'll stay out of this from here on but I know I have put these bikes together and ridden them. I just can't recall. Maybe an old Redline? That company put out some strange designs too, and the shop I worked at during that time sold Redline products. FMF, Redline, and the Mongoose company were all just looking at the ATB market with experimental designs. They were mostly BMX producers (chunkrats as we used to call them).


No worries. I wish it was a Cooks Bros. If it comes to you, please post. Like I said, I've been trying to figure out who made this thing for years. Thanks.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

Pretty sure it was Kmart.


----------



## lawnpro (May 28, 2009)

at first glance it looks like a FMF? I know the bmx frames were a similar color...


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Looks like an old Matthews to me.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

*As in Matthews monoshock fame?*



YETIFIED said:


> Looks like an old Matthews to me.


Any pics or websites you could point me to?


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

*and here it is today...*

any ideas on the builder. I've had good luck recently!





















​


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Are you saying you now know and you want us to guess?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice! I just bought a pair of sturmey hubs like yours. How do they shift?


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

*Nope, don't know*



muddybuddy said:


> Are you saying you now know and you want us to guess?


No, I don't know who made it. I've got it posted at the vintagebmx forums, too, but no one seems to know.

But these frames keep popping up. I've seen pics of 10 or so. So someone, somewhere built em, just dont know who.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

Pretty well. Mine is a three speed. The drum brakes work well too.

What are you putting your SAs on?


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a mystery bike as well, I just gave up trying to figure out what it is, just ride it and enjoy it, it looks great.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

oldschoolcolo said:


> Pretty well. Mine is a three speed. The drum brakes work well too.
> 
> What are you putting your SAs on?


I may put it on a 41 schwinn DX. I think I just found an old mongoose parts bike that has the old pro-stock drilled rims so I may use them too.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

*Pro Class wheels*



sandmangts said:


> I may put it on a 41 schwinn DX. I think I just found an old mongoose parts bike that has the old pro-stock drilled rims so I may use them too.


Those wheels are cool. I have them on on 24 inch Mongoose pro class cruiser.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

*Good for you?*



rev106 said:


> I have a mystery bike as well, I just gave up trying to figure out what it is, just ride it and enjoy it, it looks great.


congratulations, I guess.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

oldschoolcolo said:


> Those wheels are cool. I have them on on 24 inch Mongoose pro class cruiser.


Turned out it just had a lovely pair of Araya 7x's on Sakae hubs. They should work fine.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

any ideas? Time to resurrect this thread.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

I actually had a guy bring one into my shop. He had it chromed, got it from some guy off the street, it had no labels either. It was very light and the welds looked like a high end frame. I'd say that would rule out a low-end manufacture.


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

did torker make a looptail?

1981 Torker 26 - BMXmuseum.com


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't think so, The one on the museum was the only 26" torker I've seen. I'd love to have one of these bikes, hopefully one will land in my lap whatever it is.


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah, the top tubes on a Torker are attached to a gusset, not to the seat tube


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope that guy gives up on his project (he was supposed to be back a while ago) and I can get a hold of one of these, I love that frame!


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

H_Tuttle said:


>


Is that one yours? Know anything about it.?


----------

